# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Fridge Discussions >  Change to release schedule for Dapper

## TheFridge

<p>While the change in schedule has been publicized throughout the web, <a class="glossary-term" href="glossary#term8"><acronym title="sabdfl: Mark Shuttleworth, the Self-Appointed Benevolent Dictator For Life">sabdfl</acronym></a> just made the <a href="https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-March/000058.html">official announcement</a> detailing the six week delay in the Dapper release. The exact <a href="https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseSchedule">schedule</a> has already been posted. The magic day is now Just 1st 2006, so keep the beer chilled for just a bit longer. Note that: </p>
<blockquote><p>This is not a general relaxation of the freeze process. While there are some new features that are being integrated, the general stabilisation and bug fixing freeze remains in place, with some specific exceptions.</p></blockquote>
<p>This is extra time is also an excellent time for our multilingual volunteers to get in some last minute polish. Dafydd Harries is <a href="https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2006-March/000097.html">asking</a> for some help in bringing the localization efforts up to par, especialy for “those languages with complex display and input requirements like Korean, Japanese and Chinese in all its variants.”</p>


*Link To Original Article*

----------


## Steve-

Sorry, but when is Just 1st?

----------


## az

> Sorry, but when is Just 1st?


Heheh.  July first!

The "s" is so close to the "l" on my keyboard, too....

----------


## troyDoogle7

Extra features, Are we getting wpa?  Major shortcoming of ubuntu IMHO.

----------


## nocturn

According to the release schedule, it should be *june* 1st.  That's 2006-06-01.

----------


## az

> According to the release schedule, it should be *june* 1st.  That's 2006-06-01.


Aw crap!  That's what I meant to say.




*shakes fist at the Fridge



*then runs and hides in shame.....

----------


## JoshHendo

Can't wait for the final release.

*/me will wake up early that day to download it.... assming it is released by then becuase of my time zone (Australia)*

----------

